# 66 GTO A/C crank pulley question



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi fellow GTO nation, new to the forum since i parked my car in the garage when my kids turned 16 & 18 about 8 years ago,figured it was best not to have them destroy my baby I bought when I was 18 in 1980. Long story short its a bone stock 66 GTO original 389 auto 4 bbl a/c, p/s calif. a.i.r coupe I bought the day it showed up from cali. Just drove in summer and stored more than drove as I live Michigan. Removed the cali a.i.r. plumbing, a/c compressor /ect , any b.s. power robbing things I could think of 30 years ago. finally fired her back up and something wasn’t right so back to the basics.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Is there a question here?


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes, sorry got late and never did get to that. Anyway with no a/c stuff on the car now and just installed new timing chain& gears so had all the crank pulleys off figured I’d delete the inner pulley that ran the a/c. My pulley set up had a flat spacer behind the weight so I put that on in place of the a/c pulley so everything still lines up with the pulleys on the fan/water pump. All looking good and straight but just a stupid question if that flat spacer needs to be where it was behind the weight for some reason I don’t know of. Any ideas or good to go ? Thanks again. !


----------

